# echo chamber effect (media)



## Isiliel (Oct 7, 2012)

Αντιγράφω από τη wikipedia:

The *echo chamber effect* refers to any situation in which information, ideas or beliefs are amplified or reinforced by transmission inside an "enclosed" space.

*How it works:*
Observers of journalism in the mass media describe an echo chamber effect in media discourse. One purveyor of information will make a claim, which many like-minded people then repeat, overhear, and repeat again (often in an exaggerated or otherwise distorted form) until most people assume that some extreme variation of the story is true. A media conglomerate that owns multiple media outlets can produce the same story among "different" outlets, creating an illusion that a media consumer is getting information from different sources.​

Δεν βρίσκω επίσημη μετάφραση του όρου -ίσως βέβαια δεν ξέρω πώς να ψάξω...- σκεφτόμουν να το αποδώσω ως: *λόμπι πληροφόρησης* στην ακόλουθη φράση που έχω προς μετάφραση:

...but we also know that the Internet created these echo chambers and political ghettos.​

Οι προτάσεις παραπάνω κι από ευπρόσδεκτες! :)


----------



## Zbeebz (Oct 7, 2012)

Ο όρος echo chamber στο παράδειγμά σου χρησιμοποιείται μεταφορικά. Στην κυριολεξία ήταν ένας θάλαμος (chamber) όπου εφάρμοζαν παλιά το εφέ του echo (ή/και του βάθους) σε στούντιο ραδιοφωνίας ή μουσικής. Πρόχειρα και πάνω-πάνω, θα το έβαζα θάλαμο του echo.
Αλλά θα ρωτούσα και κάποιον μουσικό ή ηχολήπτη ή ραδιοφωνατζή, μη τυχόν και υπάρχει κάτι ανάλογο σήμερα. (Αν και δεν πιστεύω...)
Το λόμπι πληροφόρησης πάει εντελώς αλλού και χάνεται το στοιχείο της επανάληψης που έχει το εφέ echo.


----------



## daeman (Oct 7, 2012)

...
Πάντως, το echo chamber στην ακουστική νομίζω ότι λέγεται _θάλαμος αντήχησης_.

Δες κι εκεί:


nickel said:


> [...]Με ενδιαφέρει ωστόσο η άλλη σημασία τού _sounding board_, η μεταφορική. Και όχι η παλιότερη («a person or thing used for spreading idea around, esp. other people's ideas»), για την οποία βλέπω τις αποδόσεις «φερέφωνο, προπαγανδιστής» [...]


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2012)

Ενώ το μέρος όπου παράγονται ψευδείς ειδήσεις είναι συνήθως «χαλκείο ψευδών ειδήσεων», το παραπάνω θα μπορούσε να είναι απλώς «*αντηχείο ειδήσεων*». Στην πολλαπλή αντήχηση, όπως και στο σπασμένο τηλέφωνο, η πληροφορία έχει την τάση να παραμορφώνεται.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 7, 2012)

Το λήμμα της Βίκης που βάζεις δίνει πάρα πολλές παραμέτρους, τις οποίες μαζεύει κάτω από τη γενική ομπρέλα του όρου echo chamber effect. Με τη σειρά αναγνώρισα: παραπληροφόρηση, εσκεμμένη διασπορά ψευδών ειδήσεων, αναπαραγωγή μιας είδησης χωρίς διασταύρωση, φαινόμενο "σπασμένου τηλέφωνου" και φυσικά "πληρωμένες πένες" τα γνωστά "παπαγαλάκια" δηλαδή (στα οποία προφανώς δεν κατατάσσω συλλήβδην τους δημοσιογράφους). Η εικόνα είναι πολύ οικεία, τη ζούμε καθημερινά κατεξοχήν στο διαδίκτυο --και όχι μόνο.
Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει ήδη αντίστοιχος όρος στα ελληνικά. Αν δεν υπάρχει ο_φείλουμε_ να τον επινοήσουμε. Κάτι σαν ειδησεογραφικός κυκεώνας, ίσως; Δεν με ικανοποιεί, θέλει κι άλλο ψάξιμο.
Σ' ευχαριστώ που μου τον έμαθες! :)


----------



## Zbeebz (Oct 7, 2012)

daeman said:


> ...
> Πάντως, το echo chamber στην ακουστική νομίζω ότι λέγεται _θάλαμος αντήχησης_.



Όμως εδώ, Demon Daeman, αναφερόμαστε στο αγαπημένο ακουστικό εφέ των σκυλάδων...
Κατά τη λαϊκή ρήση: "Ντώσι λίγκου έκου μπρε!" που είπε ο ανεκδοτικός γύφτος στο πανηγύρι. Να θυμόμουν και το ανέκδοτο, καλά θα ήταν...


----------



## bernardina (Oct 7, 2012)

Πάλι για ρεκόρ πάμε;


----------



## Isiliel (Oct 7, 2012)

Zbeebz said:


> Ο όρος echo chamber στο παράδειγμά σου χρησιμοποιείται μεταφορικά.


Ακριβώς αυτό πιστεύω κι εγώ, άρα τι σχέση έχει ο θάλαμος αντήχησης ή θάλαμος echo;

Ολόκληρη η πρόταση έχει ως εξής:
_And when we talk about the Internet, yes, it's true, the Internet connected all of us, but we also know that the Internet created these *echo chambers *and political ghettos in which for all your life you can stay with the political community you belong to. _



bernardina said:


> Σ' ευχαριστώ που μου τον έμαθες! :)


Κι εγώ σήμερα το άκουσα πρώτη φορά στην ομιλία του Ivan Krastev: Can democracy exist without trust?


----------



## Zbeebz (Oct 7, 2012)

Isiliel said:


> Ακριβώς αυτό πιστεύω κι εγώ, άρα τι σχέση έχει ο θάλαμος αντήχησης ή θάλαμος echo;
> 
> Ολόκληρη η πρόταση έχει ως εξής:
> _And when we talk about the Internet, yes, it's true, the Internet connected all of us, but we also know that the Internet created these *echo chambers *and political ghettos in which for all your life you can stay with the political community you belong to. _


Το κλισέ από τον χώρο των στούντιο μεταφέρθηκε (πάλι ως κλισέ) για να δείξει την επανάληψη μιας πληροφορίας μέχρι να γίνει πιστευτή.
Ή μέχρι να τη μάθουν και να την κοπανάνε όλοι οι του πολιτικού γκέτο.


----------



## Isiliel (Oct 7, 2012)

Ok, τώρα έπιασα το σκεπτικό σου. ;)


----------



## daeman (Oct 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ενώ το μέρος όπου παράγονται ψευδείς ειδήσεις είναι συνήθως «χαλκείο ψευδών ειδήσεων», το παραπάνω θα μπορούσε να είναι απλώς «*αντηχείο ειδήσεων*». Στην πολλαπλή αντήχηση, όπως και στο σπασμένο τηλέφωνο, η πληροφορία έχει την τάση να παραμορφώνεται.



Αυτό, αυτό! το... το... > Αυτό αυτό το το! 

And there's a gentle echo on woman, for example.


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2012)

Παραδείγματα από το γκουγκλ:


Είναι εργαστήρια συνάφειας τα περίπτερα. Βακτηρίες και φαρμακεία για μοναχικούς μέσα στη νύχτα. Αντηχεία ειδήσεων της γειτονιάς – ας είναι και κουτσομπολιά, δεν πειράζει. Καθρέφτες του κόσμου, με τόσους τίτλους εφημερίδων και περιοδικών, είναι τα περίπτερα»...
Η φαινόμενη ηχηρή - πλην ρητορική ή θεατρική - αντίδραση, με ακατάληπτες κενολογίες, των επαγγελματιών Πρυτάνεων και των αντηχείων τους στο νόμο «Διαμαντοπούλου» αποσκοπεί ακριβώς στο να συσκοτίσει αυτό το απλό γεγονός. 
Οι τραπεζίτες νίκησαν τους πολιτικούς, η ιμπεριαλιστική Ευρώπη τους Βαλκάνιους υποτακτικούς της, τα αντηχεία των ΜΜΕ την ασύντακτη οργή των δρόμων, η «βυζαντινή» ίντριγκα τις ανοιχτές συζητήσεις.
Tα αστικά κόμματα αλλά και τα κάθε λογής αντηχεία και χαλκεία τους προσπαθούν να μας πείσουν ότι οι ιδέες, οι συμπεριφορές και οι αγωνίες τους είναι καθολικές.
μια νέου τύπου μεταφυσική εισβάλλει στην ελληνική κοινωνία και διογκώνεται από τα αντηχεία των Μέσων Μαζικής Ενημέρωσης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 7, 2012)

+1 για το αντηχείο... :) 
(ήμουν μακριά, μέχρι να φτάσει η αντήχηση...)


----------



## Isiliel (Oct 7, 2012)

Πολύ χρήσιμα τα παραδείγματα. Θα το χρησιμοποιήσω λοιπόν το αντηχείο. ;)


----------



## kakisgr (Apr 11, 2021)

Συγγνώμη για την «νεκροδημοσίευση» (necroposting). Βρήκα και τον τίτλο άρθρου «Ο αντίλαλος ειδήσεων στα κοινωνικά δίκτυα» αναφερόμενος στο echo «chamber effect» https://www.kathimerini.gr/world/886237/o-antilalos-eidiseon-sta-koinonika-diktya/


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2021)

Να κι ένα λίγο πιο πρόσφατο άρθρο (2018 έναντι του 2016 του προηγούμενου), που όμως δείχνει να έχει ψάξει το διαδίκτυο και να αναρωτιέται για την απόδοση του όρου.

Θα πρέπει να ανησυχούμε για τους ορίζοντες που περιορίζονται καθημερινά όλο και πιο πολύ, δέσμιοι καθώς είμαστε στις ατζέντες που επιβάλλει ο «θάλαμος αντήχησης» με έντονα στοιχεία αίρεσης στον οποίον επέλεξαν να εγκλειστούν ιδρυματικά παρέα με τους φίλους και ομοϊδεάτες τους.​​(Έχουμε καταλήξει πώς αποδίδουμε στα ελληνικά τον όρο «echo chamber»; Αντηχείο; Ηχοθάλαμος; Ηχωθάλαμος; Θα πρόκρινα το τελευταίο μάλλον κι ας ξενίζει ο κώλος του ωμέγα στη σύνθεση της λέξης).​







Η μικρομέγαλη χίμαιρα του Facebook | LiFO


Θα πρέπει να εξακολουθούμε να ανησυχούμε περισσότερο για τις ψυχοκοινωνικές παραμέτρους της αμισθί εργασίας που παρέχουμε καθημερινά στα μεγαθήρια κοινωνικής δικτύωσης παρά για την εκμετάλλευση των «πολύτιμων» προσωπικών μας δεδομένων




www.lifo.gr


----------

